# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  فلسسطينً كلً حرٍف يرٍوٍي حكآإية

## ناره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مرحبااااااااااا شباب \ صبايا


فلسطين في كل حرف دمعة تتلألأ تحت الأشعة في

المدار...من أمي تفجرت ينابيع المعاناة..من قريتي رسم المسار...

من كل حرف عرف التاريخ ...وخطت الأحداث على الجدار....من قلب الأرض ولدت فلسطين لتواجه أعاصير التيار...

في كل حرف حكاية...تصف عروسا زفت الأبطال قبل زفافها...

أجمل أيام الحياة...لم يأت بعد...فرح أجهض من قبل المهد...لكنها خارطة الأقدار...

فلسطين نسج من ست عبرات ما افترقت يوما...


الفاء:
فاقدة الحرية الحمراء...فاقدة الأمان في كل الأرجاء...فارسة تمتطي صهوة الزمان...متأملة في سنابلها واثقة من صبيانها...ستأتي الحرية الحمراء..بكل يد مضرجة رفضت الظلماء...فافتحي لها الأحضان...



اللام:
جراح وآلام تواسي دموعها...أم أصبحت لأطفالها أحلام...الام...فتصرخ الأرض...لا للذل والهوان...لا مكان لأشواك الطغيان...هنا...لن تنام يا صهيون لن تنام ...فجذري ستزعزع لك الأقدام ...وإعصاري دوامات من عذاب لك على الدوام...وطيوري ترميك بسجيل وتحطم أعمدة الضباب والظلام...



السين:
سلاسل تكسرها أسنان الأبطال...لتحرر أسراها من قيد الاحتلال...فترسلهم أقوياء بغزة ووقار...رسمت على نواصيهم كلمات الحق القهار...شامخين كالجبال...تطل من وراء قممهم تهاليل الانتصار...



الطاء:
قصة تلك الأمواج تطرق باب الأسوار...تنتظر صلاحا في شغف...تواسي أهل الأعماق...فسيف العزة قادم من بعيد...تلمح بريقه يعصف في الهواء الصعيد ...قسما عهدا موعدا...سترجعين يا مهجة القلوب...يا نور الدروب...قسما عهدا وموعدا...



الياء:
تبكي الماس والياقوت...الذي فقدته في حطين وعين جالوت...فقدته وتفقده وستظل تفقده...تنادي أسيرا...شهيدا...فيسمع صدى من في التابوت...ويرسل المسك من الجنان ...ويبث العنبر من كبد الحوت....


النون:
نور يشع من عرض البحر...يشق المحار...يشق الصخر...يقص الحكاية من عمق القهر...حكاية شعب...فترسل الصرخات المتآكلة بالغضب...لن نركع...بل جاوز عنادنا تهكم المدفع...وغاية من أسمى الغايات...تشق طريقها من الغابات...نور يشع من الرايات ...تهاليل الأنتصارات...تزار في أرضيها...تحقق الوعد في الموعد...ترسل الأمانات إلى بارئها...فترتفع تلك النسمات في السماء...فتنتشر عبيرها يفوح بين السحابات...فتصعد إلى أعلى وأرفع المكانات...هناك إلى الأهل إلى الأحباء...هناك طابت اللقاءات...التي لا تجد لحظة دمع وفراق...هناك إلى أعلى الجنات...

----------


## البرنس البرنس

رائع  ،،، دمت مبدعا دامت فلسطين قلب الامه تقبل تحياتي من مصر

----------

